# First Demo



## CrazedChris (Jun 4, 2018)

Had our first Demo yesterday at the end of a long, hot, exhausting weekend.  There were 5 of us, 1 ended up getting sick.  The Kata and kicks went well, and so did the self defense part.   
The board breaking had issues.  I guess the boards were too green?  All of us had some troubles with them.  Not to mention I was so nervous I completely missed once, yay me.  Fail...lol.  Oh well, it makes me want to train harder and be great next year.


----------



## _Simon_ (Jun 4, 2018)

Ah that's awesome Chris, ah trust me there's always something that goes amiss in demos . But good on ya for the courage to get up there, it's always pretty daunting, but now you know what to expect and I'm sure your instructor was proud of you guys. I love them and have a ball doing them! (Of the two that I've ever done haha)


----------



## CrazedChris (Jun 4, 2018)

Thanks for the encouragement.  I was and still am frustrated.  :/


----------



## Deafdude#5 (Jun 4, 2018)

Good job! You’re only human but you’ll get better.


----------



## pgsmith (Jun 5, 2018)

CrazedChris said:


> Had our first Demo yesterday at the end of a long, hot, exhausting weekend.  There were 5 of us, 1 ended up getting sick.  The Kata and kicks went well, and so did the self defense part.
> The board breaking had issues.  I guess the boards were too green?  All of us had some troubles with them.  Not to mention I was so nervous I completely missed once, yay me.  Fail...lol.  Oh well, it makes me want to train harder and be great next year.



  Good for you! It is my strong opinion that demos and competitions are wonderful learning opportunities. In class, it is pretty easy to focus on your technique and what you want to accomplish. In a demo or competition, you are up on stage with everyone focusing on what you're doing. Your adrenalin spikes and concentration can fly out the window! You instead have to rely on what your body remembers of your techniques, and this gives wonderful insight into what specific things we need to work on. Always have someone watching your performance, and then you can discuss it with them afterward to figure out just what you have already internalized, and what needs more emphasis in your practice.


----------



## Buka (Jun 5, 2018)

That's awesome, Chris. And it's good experience. And, yeah, green wood happens some time. 

Rock on, kiddo, keep it up!


----------

